# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  سرویس های SQ Server2012

## mohammad.rk

با سلام
من می خواستم روی سرویس های SQL Server مطالعه بیشتری داشته باشم و در همین جهت یک سری سوال داشتم که از اساتید می خوام من رو راهنمایی کنند.

آیا SSIS و SSRS و SSAS از زبان فارسی به خوبی پشتیبانی می کنند. یعنی در SSRS می شود گزارشاتی با زبان فارسی و با چینش از راست به چپ ایجاد کرد یا در SSIS داده ها فارسی را از دیتا سورس های مختلف import/export کرد؟ در مجموع برای کار کردن با زبان فارسی چه محدودیت هایی وجود دارد؟

با فرض اینکه پایگاه داده با ASP.NET متصل باشد، از لحاظ امکانات برای تهیه گزارش استفاده از SSRS بهتر است یا استفاده از نرم افزارهایی مثل FastReport .NET و Crystal Report و...

به طور کل آیا در بازار کار ایران نیاز به استفاده از این سرویس ها احساس می شود.

پیشاپیش از راهنمایی های شما کمال تشکر را دارم.

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

در SQL 2008 که هم ssrs و هم ssis از زبان فارسی خوب پشتیبانی می کنند
2012 فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه

----------

